# How to use Ubuntu / SuperOS to recover files from Windows



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Download a Ubuntu Live CD or as I prefer *A Super OS (Ububtu's) Live CD *

You can either burn to CD, boot and create a USB Flash drive (so that your writer is free to burn disks)










OR create a USB Flash drive installation as described by www.pendrivelinux.com or CD2USB

Boot from USB 

*when at desktop choose from Menu Bar - Places / Computer*



















*change from icon view to list view*










*check out your Disks / Partitions til you find your windows or associated files*










*Open the CD DVD Creator*










*Browse within folders by clicking, then drag'n'drop files*


----------

